# IVF Wales general meet up's



## Shellebell

This is the place to discuss/arrange your *general meet up's*

(There is a thread for girls that want to meet up that are going through treatment and perhaps don't want a meet with bumps and babes http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239872.0)

Can I remind you that this is a public forum and be careful about what personal info that you share on here 

Can I also suggest that if there are different places/dates that you have a different colour for each meet list


----------



## mimi41

Thanks shellebelle


----------



## kara76

isnt this the same as the tx meet thread

shell have you lost your marbles lol


----------



## Queenie1

thanks shell


----------



## Shellebell

BRIDGEND.

HAVESTER, SARN PARC

MONDAY 12th July

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

1. Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10. Sugar and Em


----------



## kara76

shell very flash

cheers hun


----------



## popsi

just marking as really hope to get to one xxx


----------



## kara76

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10. Sugar and Em


----------



## pickwick

Hello ladies I can make the Newport meet but does it matter that I am PG and not on TX anymore.x


----------



## mimi41

Pickwick there is just a tx meet and then there is going to be a general meet where everyone is welcome.


----------



## kara76

pick can you make the bridgend meet? this is the meet for everyone.


----------



## miriam7

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL  WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1.  Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6.  trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10. Sugar and Em
11. miriam and maia


----------



## pickwick

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL  WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1.  Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6.  trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10. Sugar and Em
11. miriam and maia 
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though


----------



## Taffy Girl

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL  WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1.  Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6.  trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10. Sugar and Em
11. miriam and maia 
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though    13. Taffy and Morgan


----------



## kara76

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL  WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1.  Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6.  trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10. Sugar and Em
11. miriam and maia 
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though    
13. Taffy and Morgan

nice list we have ladies

really looking forward to it


----------



## julespenfold

Just Marking - next treatment meet is now on the following thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239872.new#new


----------



## ebonie

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL  WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1.  Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6.  trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10. Sugar and Em
11. miriam and maia 
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though    
13. Taffy and Morgan  14. Emma 

nice list we have ladies

really looking forward to it    i was thinking if its hot again we could go to the trisha just a few mins away from the harvester  they have a beer garden out the back . grassed area for maia and sam


----------



## miriam7

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL    WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1.    Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6.    trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10. Sugar and Em
11.  miriam and maia 
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though    
13.  Taffy and Morgan  
14. emma 

i think maybee we should go somewhere else if its a hot day harvester does get real hot


----------



## kara76

ebonie, can you give directions?

everyone agreed to change venues?


----------



## Sam76

venue change fine with me. sounds like a good idea


----------



## pickwick

Can I have someones mobile number please just in case I get lost as I am arriving later..............

Is the venue defo changing?xxxxx


----------



## kara76

pick i will pm you my number as for the venue change im not sure what everyone wants and where would be best


----------



## pickwick

Thanks Kara, I will keep an eye out for the venue change.x


----------



## claire1

I don't mind a change of venue, but can we decide before the day.  As I'm on a course and wont be able to check my emails/log on here.  What about the one near the Harvester?  Or the other Harvester in Pencoed?  Don't really know Bridgend so can't suggest any others


----------



## Ravan

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL    WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2. Jule
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10.Sugar and Em
11.miriam and maia
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though  
13. Taffy and Morgan 
14. emma 
15.Ravan & Sam


----------



## kara76

what time is everyont getting there? anyone going early?


----------



## julespenfold

No Problem with changing venue, I won't be there until nearly 6 depending on Traffic.


----------



## claire1

Kara my course is finishing about 4ish in Cardiff so should be there about 4:30 ish depending on traffic.


----------



## trickynic

I'll be there from 5.30pm onwards. Have we decided where we are going yet?


----------



## kara76

i assume its still the harvester? if hot we can sit outside i suppose!


----------



## Ravan

only problem being outside is that it is not safe for Maia & Sam to run around. Do they have an enclosed area?


----------



## Ravan

It will prob rain lol


----------



## kara76

i think the back bit is enclosed

i bet it will be cold lol, we could always go to the pines!!! plenty of seating, nice and cool and they have a play area for the kids!

what does everyone think? i know its not a pub etc but it could be an option


----------



## kara76

just a thought im not sure when the food places close in the pines, does anyone know?


----------



## Ravan

like the thought of a play area,keep me busy lol....oh and Sam too hehehe.
Im happy wherever we go though,as long as its decided soon.


----------



## Jule

Girls sorry not been on properly for while and now I'm in work having quick look,I'm so busy at mo!!!
The pub that ebonie was on about is 2 mins from harvester its called tyrisha inn.its as if your heading into the mcarthur glen next side before you get there there is a turning down a lane on the left after a house may be sign posted penycai.its down there on the right its literally a minute down there


----------



## Ravan

might be nice for a change.Have we been there before Kara?With popsi,andi ect (the beginning of meets)
plus im sick of fish and chips lol change of menu would be nice.

Jule would you give directions for me coming from cardiff....if we do end up there?


----------



## miriam7

i dont mind where we go maias going to be a handfull wherever we go   cant wait to see how much sams grown wonder if they will play nice together !


----------



## kara76

yeah ravan we have been there before

lets go there then yeah?


----------



## kara76

we went when ness got pg


----------



## Jule

Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur glen (its the one before the turning for sainsburys and harvester).
There is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right.  It is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.


----------



## kara76

MONDAY 12th July 
tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend

Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur glen (its the one before the turning for sainsburys and harvester).
There is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right.  It is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.


4PM TIL    WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2. Jule
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10.Sugar and Em
11.miriam and maia
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though  
13. Taffy and Morgan 
14. emma 
15.Ravan & Sam

i aim to be there for 430 anyone else


----------



## Ravan

I remember,thanks for the directions Jule.
Miriam I think Sam will try to kiss Maia to death lol Be good to see how they react to each other,Im going to bring my camera


----------



## julespenfold

Fab directions Jule, I think I know where you are on about will ring if I get lost, c u monday xx


----------



## Jule

I should be there bout 4.30.u got my number most of you ring if you are lost and ill direct u.
I meant to put I in directions that the left turn dowwn the lane/narrow rd may be sign posted pen y cae


----------



## Ravan

jule think you should come and see me and draw me a map lol


----------



## Jule

May be able to squeeze a quick cuppa on mon if not b4 ill try


----------



## Sam76

MONDAY 12th July 
tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend

Directions  from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road  as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right  lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur  glen (its the one before the turning for sainsburys and harvester).
There  is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are  heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the  lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right.  It  is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.


4PM TIL    WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2.  Jule
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7.  Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10.Sugar and Em
11.miriam and  maia
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though  
13. Taffy  and Morgan 
14. emma 
15.Ravan & Sam
16. Emma (and possibly Cerys)

There you go Emma - added you  x


----------



## Jule

Lol
Emma worth looking at all the links here under ivf wales cause we chat on them all and then u don't miss anything


----------



## claire1

Are we still OK for tomorrow, with the change of venue?

I should be there between 4:30 and 5ish, depending on the traffic on the M4.


----------



## miriam7

MONDAY 12th July 
tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend

Directions    from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip  road  as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the  harvester.
Right  lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit  sign posted mcarthur  glen (its the one before the turning for  sainsburys and harvester).
There  is a left turn after a house just  before you get to the shops (you are  heading as if you are going to  shops then turning off).
Follow the  lane/narrow road and as you  come to a bend the pub is on the right.  It  is literally 1-2 minutes  off M4.


4PM TIL    WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)

names  down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2.  Jule
3. LJE
4. kara    and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7.  Sam76
8. Queenie
9.  Claire
10.Sugar and Em
11.miriam and  maia
12. Pickwick -  won't get there til 6ish though 
13. Taffy  and Morgan 
14. emma 
15.Ravan & Sam
16. Emma  (and possibly Cerys) 


i wont be there till about 5 either, a bloody dog had my cat fri night she has just come home from vets and is ok but back left leg is a mess just flopping about vet thinks its nerve damage but hey shes lucky to be alive , so will be leaving later as jeff will be home to keep an eye on her then


----------



## kara76

as for time with me im gona text ravan when i have feed tyler near a time that i think i should leave lol

looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## helen_26

MONDAY 12th July 
tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend

Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur glen (its the one before the turning for sainsburys and harvester).
There is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right. It is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2. Jule
3. LJE
4. kara and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10.Sugar and Em
11.miriam and maia
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though 
13. Taffy and Morgan 
14. emma 
15.Ravan & Sam
16. Emma (and possibly Cerys)

Just taking my name off the list. Sorry guys won't be coming tomorrow. Hope you all have a lovely time. xx


----------



## ebonie

hi emma i just replyed to u on ** hun


----------



## miriam7

does this mean you are coming now emma with emma  not sure what dog is was looked like a staffy cross or pit bull type thing i only saw it in the street as bloke had got it out of garden by time i got out there..having a bad cat and 1yr old is not a good mix!

MONDAY 12th July 
tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend

Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur glen (its the one before the turning for  sainsburys and harvester).
There is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right. It is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2. Jule
3. LJE
4. kara and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10.Sugar and Em
11.miriam and maia
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though 
13. Taffy and Morgan 
14. emma 
15.Ravan & Sam
16. Emma (and possibly Cerys)


----------



## trickynic

Looking forward to seeing you all later - be there about 6ish x


----------



## kara76

MONDAY 12th July 
tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend
Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur glen (its the one before the turning for sainsburys and harvester).
There is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right. It is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies
1. Julespenfold
2. Jule
3. LJE
4. kara and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10.Sugar and Em
11.miriam and maia
12. Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though 
13. Taffy and Morgan 
14. emma 
15.Ravan & Sam
16. Emma (and possibly Cerys)


----------



## SarahJaneH

Enjoy the meet girls, hopefully see you all at the next one!


----------



## ebonie

Thats such a shame hun hope ur ok   
If you change your mind let me know hun and ill pick u up


----------



## Ravan

MONDAY 12th July 
tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend
Directions    from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip  road  as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the  harvester.
Right    lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit  sign posted mcarthur    glen (its the one before the turning for  sainsburys and harvester).
There    is a left turn after a house just  before you get to the shops (you  are  heading as if you are going to  shops then turning off).
Follow the  lane/narrow road and as you  come to a bend the pub is on the right.  It  is literally 1-2 minutes  off M4.

4PM TIL    WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)
names  down ladies
1. Julespenfold
2.  Jule
3. LJE
4. kara    and Tyler
5. trickynic
6. Sam76
7. Claire
8.Sugar and Em
9.miriam and  maia
10.Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though  
11.Taffy  and Morgan 
12. emma 
13.Ravan & Sam



No probs venus,theres always next time   
Queenie you too will be missed


----------



## pickwick

MONDAY 12th July 
tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend
Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur glen (its the one before the turning for sainsburys and harvester).
There is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right. It is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies
1. Julespenfold
2. Jule
3. LJE
4. kara and Tyler
5. trickynic
6. Sam76
7. Claire
8.Sugar and Em
9.miriam and maia
10.Pickwick - won't get there til 6ish though 
11.Taffy and Morgan 
12. emma 
13.Ravan & Sam

Sorry ladies I have updated the list. I wont be coming I am not feeling great to be honest, been having really bad headaches and feeling sick - I hope this is not a late attack of morning sickness as I have been really well up to now. I am really gutted.


----------



## Sam76

Lovely to see you this evening ladies - kara sorry i missed you and hope you're feeling better   

Bumpy ladies and babes all looking healthy and wonderful.

Great to see some people I hadn't met before - Ravan - kisses from your 2-foot monster were an unexpected delight - he certainly has a way with the girls   

Looking forward to next time - date and place discussed and have it written in my diary but too shattered to peel myself from chair to get it - will post tomorrow but might be beaten to it   

For those cycling/waiting for treatment who can make it to Newport meet, look forward to seeing you in a fortnight xx

nite all (maassssiiivvve yaaawwwnnnnn) xx


----------



## kara76

glad you had a good meet i was gutted i have to leave

still not great!


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys

Great to see you all and catch up last night, Kara sorry I missed you hope your feeling better now   

We decided on a new date and new venue that has a toddler friendly area. This Venue may change after inspection but we will let you know in plenty of time.

If anyone has any suggestions for a suitable meeting place that is toddler friendly (ideally an enclosed outside space we can sit in) please let us know.

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend
Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you on the other side)take the 4th exit
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1. Julespenfold


----------



## Ravan

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend
Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you on the other side)take the 4th exit
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2.Ravan & Sam


Just want to say thankyou all for considering the kid friendly area,its much apprieciated


----------



## Ravan

Sam my Sam is a right tart isnt he lol Good to meet you


----------



## pickwick

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend
Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you on the other side)take the 4th exit
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2.Ravan & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)

Sorry about yesterday I am glad you all enjoyed it.xxxxx


----------



## claire1

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend
Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you on the other side)take the 4th exit
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2.Ravan & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4. Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel).

It was good to catch up with everyone


----------



## kara76

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend
Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you on the other side)take the 4th exit
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2.Ravan & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4. Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel).
5. kara & tyler


----------



## SarahJaneH

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend
Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you on the other side)take the 4th exit
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2.Ravan & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4. Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel).
5. kara & tyler  6. Sarah


----------



## Sam76

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from  Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend
Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight  Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout  (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you on the other side)take  the 4th exit
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2.Ravan  & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4.  Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel).
5.  kara & tyler  
6. Sarah
7. Sam76


----------



## trickynic

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from  Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend
Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight  Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout  (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you on the other side)take  the 4th exit
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1. Julespenfold
2.Ravan  & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4.  Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel).
5.  kara & tyler  
6. Sarah
7. Sam76
8. trickynic (about 6ish)


Great to see you all again. Kara, I think I just missed you - hope you are feeling better. You too Pickwick.


----------



## Jule

Girls it was lovely to see you last night.  Great to see all the bumps and babies growing    I asked my sister about the Pied Piper and she ahs been there recently and said it was cheap and the food was ok, so may be worth giving it a go and if not much good can go back to the tyrisha next time or somewhere else.    MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from  Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend/Pencoed  Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight  Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout take 4th exit  (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you)The sign post says industrial estate.
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1.Julespenfold
2.Ravan  & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4.Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel).
5.kara & tyler  
6.Sarah
7.Sam76  8.Jule


----------



## Queenie1

sorry can't make that date for meet as we are going to spain. hope you have a good meet. so hope i can make the next one as haven't been to one for ages.


----------



## Jule

Sorry queenie u can't make it but I think u will have a much better time in spain,enjoy you deserve it


----------



## mimi41

Can someone add Steffan and me to the list.  Sarah or Kara can i have a lift as i still can't drive


----------



## kara76

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from  Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend/Pencoed  Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight  Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout take 4th exit  (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you)The sign post says industrial estate.
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1.Julespenfold
2.Ravan  & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4.Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel).
5.kara & tyler  
6.Sarah
7.Sam76  
8.Jule
9. mimi and steffan

mimi im not 100% sure if im coming yet but if i do you can have a lift. lukes off work and it seems mean to take tyler away when he hardly sees her


----------



## mimi41

OMG don't come, Luke spending time with his daughter is way more important hun


----------



## SarahJaneH

I can give you a lift no probs Mimi. Loo forward to seeing everyone  

Yeah, I agree, daddy time wins!


----------



## trickynic

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from  Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend/Pencoed  Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight  Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout take 4th exit  (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you)The sign post says industrial estate.
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1.Julespenfold
2.Ravan  & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4.Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel).
5.kara & tyler  
6.Sarah
7.Sam76  
8.Jule
9. mimi and steffan
10. trickynic (5.30 - 6ish)


Oooo it seems I got deleted off the list! Is someone trying to tell me something?


----------



## Jule

Girls im gutted , i cant come!  I said to soemoen today that i would go to London with her.  She has managed to get tickets free to sit in an audience of a chat show i completely forgot about the meet and said id go.  Ive booked the day off work and she has beeoked the bus so i cant change it now.  Gutted, im so stupid i completely forgot.
Let me know when the next one is though. I hope you all enjoy pied piper, let me know how u get on.

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from  Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend/Pencoed  Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight  Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout take 4th exit  (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you)The sign post says industrial estate.
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1.Julespenfold
2.Ravan  & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4.Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel).
5.kara & tyler  
6.Sarah
7.Sam76  
8. mimi and steffan
9. trickynic (5.30 - 6ish)


----------



## kara76

lol i chat show sounds brilliant fun


----------



## Jule

Kara i am such a plonker, i would have said no had i realised it was the same night.  Only looking on here have i realsied.  I didnt have my personal diary only work and looked in there and thought it would be fine so told her to go ahead and book the bus.  What am i like     It should be a good laugh though.  WHo knows they may show the audience and i will be famous again


----------



## sugar-fairy

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from  Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend/Pencoed  Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight  Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout take 4th exit  (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you)The sign post says industrial estate.
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1.Julespenfold
2.Ravan  & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4.Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel).
5.kara & tyler  
6.Sarah
7.Sam76  
8. mimi and steffan
9. trickynic (5.30 - 6ish)
10. Sugar


----------



## kara76

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from  Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend/Pencoed  Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight  Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout take 4th exit  (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you)The sign post says industrial estate.
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1.Julespenfold
2.Ravan  & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4.Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel). 
5.Sarah
6.Sam76  
7. mimi and steffan
8. trickynic (5.30 - 6ish)
9. Sugar


----------



## mimi41

Sorry guys won't be there on monday, its too far to bring Steffan and too late to keep him out

Hope you all have a good time


----------



## pickwick

Hi Girls

As I haven't been before I don't really know what to expect or who to look for.  Will I see you all when i get there.  I don't want to look like a dick wandering around the pub.x


----------



## mimi41

Pickwick i'm not going but what we normally do is pm mobile number and the girls will meet you so you don't feel so uncomfy.  Hope you have a nice time, maybe i will get to meet you again. We are having a mum and tums meet this month, will you be able to come to that


----------



## pickwick

It's a shame your not going I was looking forward to meeting you and Steffan.

When is the mums and bumps meet?  

Hopefully someone will PM me then and I can meet them outside.  I have Kara's number but she isn't going either.xxx


----------



## trickynic

Hiya Pick - I've just PM'd you


----------



## mimi41

Pick sorry but i am still not confident about feeding in public and it is very late by the time i get home for the little man.

Mums and tums is on 25th aug i think, i will confirm for you.  Its earlier so feel a bit better about it, hope you can make it


----------



## Sheena3

Hi Girls,
I'd love to come and meet up with you all, but unfortunately I'm confined to the sofa with OHSS. Hope you all have fun, and I'll definitely try and come to the next one.


----------



## claire1

Girls I don't know if I'm gonna make it on Monday.  Very uncomfortable at the mo, and don't know if I'll be very good company.  Will see how I go over the weekend and make a definite decision Monday morning.

Hope you all have a good time, if I don't end up coming.


----------



## julespenfold

Just updating the list, I'll be there about 5.30-6 what time is everyone else thinking of? 

MONDAY 9TH AUGUST

PIED PIPER BRIDGEND

Directions from  Cardiff:-
Junction 35 M4 - Bridgend/Pencoed  Take 1st Exit (Left)
Straight  Over Small Roundabout
Get into Right hand lane
At big roundabout take 4th exit  (you'll be able to see the pub in front of you)The sign post says industrial estate.
Entrance is next Left

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING  AROUND 615PM)
names down ladies

1.Julespenfold (5.30-6.00)
2.Ravan & Sam
3.Pickwick(should get there for about 5.30-6.00)
4.Claire (depending if I can still fit behind the steering wheel). 
5.Sarah
6.Sam76  
7.trickynic (5.30 - 6ish)
8.Sugar


----------



## kara76

enjoy the meet girls


----------



## SarahJaneH

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow. I'll aim to be there by 5.30.


----------



## Jule

Have a good meet everyone.shame I can't be there but hopefully will be at the nxt.lisa may be coming even tho her name is not up.


----------



## claire1

Ladies I wont be coming this afternoon.  Sorry had a very tiring weekend so am gonna get some rest.

Hope you all have a fab time.


----------



## trickynic

Sorry aswell from me - DH just had to come and pick me up from work as I am feeling unwell   . Feel bad as I had agreed to meet Pickwick in the carpark as she doesn't know anyone. Hopefully she will see this message before tonight as I don't have her mobile number.


Have a good meet everyone x


----------



## pickwick

Hi Ladies

I had Nic's PM as I was just going to send her a message.  I am struggling to be there by 6 as a few things have cropped up in work so I will see how I get on and what time I finish.  Sorry if I don't make it but if I finish early enough I will.  

Nic I hope you feel better soon.x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry that people couldn't make it for various reasons. Sam, thank you again for rescuing me from an evening alone in the Pied Piper with my glass of lemonade    it was lovely to see you.

Sam is going to come up with a date for the next general meet up, we did wonder whether it might be better to space things out a bit more, so one month have separate meets then the next month a general meet up. As it stands, the treatment and mums/tums meets are planned for two weeks time, so if we have another general meet up in a month, it will be every two weeks which might get a bit much for folk. What do people think? Maybe we could also try another Saturday daytime meet some time?


----------



## mimi41

Sarah and sam sorry you were on your own, it was to far for me to travel with Steffan this time .

Whatever anyone else decides is good for me, i don't want the general meet to end it has been going for nearly 3 years and has been a huge support for me and i'm sure others.


----------



## SarahJaneH

No worries Mimi, we had a lovely evening. I think it was just that for various reasons people couldn't get there last night and that's understandable. We both agreed we definitely want the general meets to carry on, whatever stage we are at, there is lots of support and good friendships have been made.


----------



## ebonie

Hi ladies sorry i didnt come yesterday it was my mums 65th birthday so we was all there .


I think we should still keep the general meets every month .As michelle said they have been running for 3yrs and they are a good support to us all. 

so sorry it was just you two there though xx


----------



## Jule

Girls so sorry you were on your own.especially as no children as that place prob is only better for children.
Sorry I couldn't be there as I was in london but so far it is the only one I've missed.I will definately be at the nxt.I don't mind how it is decided.maybe its worth discussing this at the nxt general meet ??
I agree I would be gutted for it to stop as I have been coming for nearly 2 years and it has been a great support and I have made good friends.


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys

Sorry I didn't make it last night rain, Mini and m4 not mixing well grrrrr.

I am probably going to struggle with any meets in Bridgend after this month as we have some issues in work that mean I probably wont be able to get away until 5.30 (from Bristol its about 1-2 hrs travel time). Will try and make it where i can as I would love to keep in touch with you all.

A Saturday one works for me as long as its not in September as the mini has most of those booked.

Will keep an eye on this board and see whats happening
Jules x


----------



## kara76

sarah and sam hope you enjoyed each others company

i really hope this meet continues, its been going so long and i have made some geniune mates from it. i remember the very first meet when no one knew no one!

i hope no one takes what im gona say the wrong way  but this was bound to happen now the meets are breaking apart, i totally understand the need for tx only meets and having these meets were mentioned to me by a few people over a few months before i posted suggesting it yet with a tx only meet its only right we have a mums and tums meet. with these meets being an hour from home i am unable to come to 2 meets a month due to many things and cost being one of them. 

i suggest a general meet every 2 months with the other meets between them, of course this is purely a suggestion but never before have only 2 people gone to this general meet which shows something isnt working, maybe the tx people dont want to be round tums and babies and maybe the mums and tums feel arkward now that the group has split,that is my own observation and nothing wrong with it either way i have been on both sides of the coin.

how do people feel about a general meet everyother month with seperate meets between?


----------



## kara76

ps sorry to babble on lol


----------



## trickynic

Oh no I feel really bad for not being there! but I was genuinely absolutely exhausted and not feeling great at all. I would love to keep meeting up with you all as I feel I've made some great friends. Might start getting a bit difficult for me over the next few months but I am definitely in for the long haul! xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Nic don't feel bad, its understandable you couldn't make it, there's no point pushing yourself when you are whacked. It was just one of those things I think that different things cropped up for people. As it was, me and Sam had a very nice evening and a good old chat. 

Kara, I think that's the kind of plan for meetings me and Sam thought might work if every couple of weeks is a bit much, but if most people would like to keep on with monthly general meets then that's fine, will make it to the ones I can. As Jule said, maybe if we get a date for the next general meet sorted then can figure it out from there.


----------



## Sam76

Evening all 

No need for anyone to feel bad for not being there last night, it just seemed to be one of those days when lots of different things cropped up for different people. Anyway, I have a lovely evening.  I'm just glad there wasn't someone there on their own. We certainly proved that as long as there are two people there a meet can be a success  Sarah was fab company and we nattered for ages.  

Sarah and I reckon that the Tyrisha or Harvester would be a better bet for the venue for the next one. As far as a date goes, as there are treatment and mums and tums meets in the next couple of weeks, we were wondering about setting a date a bit later in September? 

If all goes to plan for me, I should be cycling in September and am booked in for EC sometime during w/c 13th so (selfishly) quite fancied a general meet during my 2ww (to take my mind of things and do some lucky baby cuddling). I would have suggested Monday 27th but it's MIL's birthday. I'm guessing Monday is still best for people (seems to have worked in the past) so maybe 20th September?  I'll just have to keep fingers crossed that this doesn't clash with ET! Now that I've typed all that, I'm wondering if I'm the best person to suggest a date.   

How about we put names down for the 6th September (which would have been usual 4 weeks) and/or 20th and then just go with whichever list is the longest at the end of next week?

NEXT GENERAL MEET - BRIDGEND

NAMES DOWN FOR EITHER/BOTH DATES.... (depending on your preference or when you can make it)


6th September
1. Sam76



20th September
1. Sam76


Blimey - think I need to apologise for babbling now! If someone wants to suggest something less complicated please feel free!

xxx


----------



## claire1

Sorry this months meet didn't go to plan, hopefully the next one will be more successful.

I think I tend to agree with the majority that we should try and keep the general meets going, as they are helpfull.  But I also understand the need for separate meets.

The end of Sept will probably be better for me as hopefully Jr would have arrived by then, and with a bit of luck I'll be able to drive.

NEXT GENERAL MEET - BRIDGEND

NAMES DOWN FOR EITHER/BOTH DATES.... (depending on your preference or when you can make it)


6th September
1. Sam76



20th September
1. Sam76
2. Claire (providing everything OK)


----------



## ebonie

NEXT GENERAL MEET - BRIDGEND

NAMES DOWN FOR EITHER/BOTH DATES.... (depending on your preference or when you can make it)


6th September
1. Sam76
2.Emma



20th September
1. Sam76
2. Claire (providing everything OK)
3.Emma


----------



## Jule

NEXT GENERAL MEET - BRIDGEND

NAMES DOWN FOR EITHER/BOTH DATES.... (depending on your preference or when you can make it)


6th September
1. Sam76
2.Emma



20th September
1. Sam76
2. Claire (providing everything OK)
3.Emma    4.Jule    I had another thought as well may be after this meet if it is easier for people we could make the general meets on a sat especially if they are only going to be every 2 months. that way everyone who cant make an evening could make a day meet.  What does everyone think?


----------



## Jule

just thought hopefully i can make 20th but i will be cycling then so obviously can only make it if im not in London


----------



## trickynic

NEXT GENERAL MEET - BRIDGEND

NAMES DOWN FOR EITHER/BOTH DATES.... (depending on your preference or when you can make it)


6th September
1. Sam76
2.Emma
3. trickynic (possibly)



20th September
1. Sam76
2. Claire (providing everything OK)
3.Emma    
4.Jule


The 20th will probably be a bit late for me, unless someone wants to roll me there!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww I would have gone on Monday but I won't go to the Pied Piper as I was sooo ill after eating there once and had a few problems with the place before that.  Sam and Sarah - good job you each turned up or you would have been Billly No Mates on your own!

Where do you think the next one will be?  If it's not the Pied Piper I'll try and make it - as long as we're not at a dog show or up the caravan.  

Emma


----------



## Taffy Girl

NEXT GENERAL MEET - BRIDGEND

NAMES DOWN FOR EITHER/BOTH DATES.... (depending on your preference or when you can make it)


6th September
1. Sam76
2.Emma
3. trickynic (possibly)
4. Taffy and Morgan


20th September
1. Sam76
2. Claire (providing everything OK)
3.Emma    
4. Jule  
We are hoping to be on holiday on 20th!


----------



## sugar-fairy

HI all

So sorry that I didnt make the meet, I started a new job that day and by the time I got home and picked Em up with was gone 6 and i was pooped.

Will defo come to the next meet


----------



## Jule

Hi every1 I have a suggestion.as there are not many names down how does everyone feel about meeting sat 25th sept instead in ther daytime??


----------



## kara76

im easy as always opps sorry dirty mind lol, yeah jule saturday meet would be good for me

will write more later as i have  ore to say


----------



## SarahJaneH

I can do either 20th or the 25th, don't mind.


----------



## ebonie

Ive got to be honest that i am pretty sad that its come . That a general meet is every two months its what made the meets and everyone who went to the meets was in the same position some time or other and ok some people have finally got their goal in life, which is to be called mammy or mummy depending where you live







. But i think it should continue every month because it will give hope to those who are still trying, And believe me wether through ivf . iui. fet . icsi . surrogate or adoption







ther is still a chance for you all believe me.And there is nothing better than seeing all those little ones at the general meets .

i hope i dont offend anyone by my message   
Saturday meets ok for me as well x


----------



## kara76

since posting about seperate meets it has come apparent that after lots of talk of the need for seperate meets this is not actually wanted by all! (yet it was wanted at the time),i will be very frank i never wanted seperate meets yet posted after speaking to a few people and thought it was what was needed yet no one was saying yet since we split the meets and this has only happened recently, it has been the very first time in over 3 years that only 2 people turnt up which in all honestly is really not on considering the distance travelled by sarah and sam so something has put a spanner in the works!
i truely understand how hard it is for those waiting for treatment/failed cycles etc cause i have been there often and yeah it can be very hard to see pregnant ladies and babies especially if your the one left behind but the one thing is that everyone has been in the same situation at some point and we can gain experience from each other. i bet some of you might be thinking its easy for me to say that as yeah i do have Tyler but believe me i have had 2 mc, 9 2ww and failed and abandoned tx's plus cycled the same time as someone who got pregnant when i didnt. Myself and ravan cycled together and she got pregnant with sam and i had a negative yet i really found it brought us closer as friends.

yeah i want to talk about pregnancy and Tyler yet i do feel my knowledge and experience of treatment can help so many people and i would love to be able to support anyone going through treatment well except my stalker lol

my personal opinion is to carry on with general meets, i might not be able to come every month but will try and yes make it a child friendly place and lets all stick together through the good and bad times. if you ladies having tx want tx only meets then carry on but please know that us ladies who have been where you are would love to offer you hope and support and rest assured i will never ever forget the years of heart ache and tx that i have been through and i have found some lifelong friends from this.

i often post on this thread in a hope to please everyone hence my suggestion for a general meet every 2 months and seperate meets between this is because i wanted to carry on meeting my special fertility friends and i did think well if the tx girls and having a seperate meets to talk just tx then us successful ladies need a meet to do just the same and all this has done is exclude people from both meets which really wasnt the intention well on my part anyway.

when this meet first started i remember sitting there with the orginal group and us all saying what a bunch of failures we were, some of the orginal group have been successful some have not and some chose a different path to parent hood yet i am in touch with each and everyone of them and there was a great sense of friendship and support and i do feel with spiltting the group this might be lost plus there is also the confusion of making friends with someone who goes of to get a successful tx then HAS to be excluded from the tx only meet which would hurt me cause hey one day it WILL be you that get their dream

sorry to babble and this is my personal view and hope i dont offend anyone


----------



## Jule

Kara i agree i dont want the general meets to stop as they are so much support and it is important to get as much information and knowledge off everyone who comes.

I also dont mean to offend with what i say and it is my personal view.

Tx only meets had been discussed a long time before they were actually started. We had discussed them at the general meet but they had just never happened.  I think why they were started when they were is because the meet in carmarthen changed things.  Unfortuantely due to no ones fault the pregnant ladies and babies sat at one end of the table and the three of us going thru tx were sat at the other end. All other meets i have been to it has been a general chit chat where the babies have been cwtched by all people and they have been very relaxed. Also normally everyone is sat amongst everyone else. Again because of the way we were sat it became two conversations one about preg, bf, leaking nipples and babies and one about tx.  I dont mind anyone talking about any of that but i think the concerns were that it would take over the meet and because the people having tx are the minority it may turn into a meet about babies and preg and it was supposed to be focused on tx and cycles as it is an infertility meet.  

As i say im more than happy to keep to the one meet as long as tx can still be discussed so that people can continue to learn from others experiences to help them with a way forward.  However i am not saying not to discuss babies because i for one like talking about the babies and labours and having cwtches that is also what it is about.  

I work in this area so it makes what i am saying difficult because i do it daily but i am also looking at how it may be for others.  

I want to keep in contact with all of my friends and so as i said at the beginning want the meet to continue monthly or whatever is decided.

Hope i have now not offended.


----------



## mimi41

Jules, kara and Emma i totally agree with you.

I find that now the tx only group has started up i feel totally excluded.  I went 18 years before my dream was realised so i know exactly what each and everyone is going through.  Even though i have a baby i still like to support all of the people on tx and hopefully give some advice and some hope to you all.

I have made some very good friends from the general meet and want to continue seeing every one new and old.

As for the carmarthen meet i did not mean to make anyone uncomfortable, unfortunately it was an awkward table arrangement, we know next time.  I also agree that we must be sensitive to everyone and not to take over the meet with our pregnancy and baby talk.

So, sat 25th is good for me


----------



## claire1

I agree with what the others have said.  I'm sorry but I also feel that the tx only meets exclude people who have lots of knowledge/experience and suppport to give.  I do understand that seeing mums/mums to be/ and babies can be upsetting when thats our greatest wish, but it should give us all hope hope that we can achieve our dream.  I have to say that I don't really like the idea of just a baby meet as this just splits the group even more.  But this is just my oppion.

I think that maybe this last meet was a one off as regards to the attendance, as things did crop up for some, and others were on holidays.

I personly like the meets monthly, but don't mind them going to alt monthly if thats what the majority wants.  

All I can say is that I also apologise if I have made anyone feel uncomfortable/awkward at meets.  I do try my best not to rub my pregnancy in anyone's face, (thats why I tend not to post much on the cycles thread).

I hope that we can sort this issue out soon, and hopefully meet everyone's needs in one meet.  I also hope that I haven't upset anyone, I apologise if I have.

The 25th should be OK with me, providing that everything is OK with bubs.  I may bring mum if I'm unable to drive so that I can still come, if thats OK with everyone?


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

I just thought I would post my 2p worth, as others have put I am not intending to offend anyone as I do appreciate the support that I have been given by the General meet over these last 9 months and wouldn't want someone else to miss out on it.

Like Jule I came away from Camarthen feeling very excluded, though I do have to say this is not normally the case at the bridgend meet.

The idea we had behind starting a just tx meet was to coax out some new people who may find the general meet a bit daunting with the intention of having a meet up for a drink and then encouraging them to come to the big meet and meet everyone else. I'm sorry if anyone feels we were exluding them that was not the intention of anyone involved.

I agree with Clare that I think this month was just a one off with regards to attendance. I feel that a meet every month would be beneficial as a lot happens in a month during tx and little ones lives and it would be a shame to loose touch.

We have a tx meet set for next Monday 23rd in Bridgend and I think it would be a shame to cancel it as we have a nice number attending.

Unfortunately I will be unable to make the meet in September as I will not be able to get away from work and the 25th is my Nephews 5th Birthday and I am taking the mini out on the track at Castle Coombe.

Jules x


----------



## miriam7

hi all ..i agree that i think seperate meets seem to be causing a bit of a split ... like when there was a newport meet which is right by me but i wasnt invited as im not having tx anymore    i really hope the general meet will carry on every month as it was a real help to me and i dont think i would of even had the idea of doing a nat fet unless i had got talking to kara ...hope it all gets sorted and we have nice big meet  , sorry you were on your own for this one sarah and sam


----------



## kara76

i think the major problem here is both parties are feeling excluded, right or wrong that is the way it is. i remember the carmarthen meet and it was strange, it was my first meet with Tyler and was very different to any other meet. i did come and talk to everyone, i always try and at least have a little chat to everyone and at big meets this can be tricky.

i think the best way round this is to continue with the monthly meets and whoever wants to come and come. after next week meet we will scrap mums and tums if everyone is in agreement that is. 

speaking from a person who has had success i really enjoy the meets as i still gain alot from them, by helping others and also knowing i am round people who know what i have been through as only someone who has had treatment/fails/mc etc etc can understand.

i can honestly say i really enjoying talking about treatment and helping others with the things i have picked up over the years

so ladies is everyone in agreement, monthly meets continue?

25th September?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls

I've never been to a meet before but as someone who is currently going through tx I would actually prefer to go to a general meet where there are bumps and babies rather than just a tx meet.  Obviously, I'd like to meet other people who are cycling as we'd have a lot to talk about but I'd also like to have an insight into the experiences of those who have been successful.  Seeing bumps and babies would give me hope but I can only speak for myself and completely understand that other people may feel totally different.

I really wanna come to a meet but I can't do the 25th Sept as I have another dog show!!  Yes dog shows are taking over my life lately and as I book them 6 weeks in advance I've already paid and been added to the schedule.  I can't really do any weekends tho because if I'm not at a dog show I'll be at the caravan.  I don't expect anyone to work around me but I always think that Wednesday's are the most mundane and boring nights of the week and I'm always looking for something to do on a Wed!!  No Eastenders see   

Emma


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Girl's 
I hav nev bn 2 any of the meeting's but i wod hav no problem in going 2 a general meet as seeing people that hav had sucess will giv a lot of hope 2 other's going through tx i know sum wod find it hard but me personal wod hav no problem.
I never come 2 a meet as i always work a double shift on a monday hav done for the last 2yrs


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

I think from this we have agreed that there will be a General Meet on *Saturday 25th* *September* in Bridgend with venue to be confirmed so I thougt I would start the list:-

List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 (possibly)

Jules x


----------



## trickynic

Are we still having a mums and tums meet next week? What's the arrangements? I doubt I will be able to make the Sept meet so this could be my last one for a while!


----------



## ebonie

Hi tricky nic yes we are still having it next week   

25th september
List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 (possibly)
4.Emma (possibly ) Really hope to .


----------



## Jule

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 (possibly)
4.Emma (possibly ) Really hope to .
5. Jule


----------



## Sam76

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 (possibly)
4.Emma (possibly ) Really hope to .
5. Jule
6. Sam76


----------



## helen_26

Sorry guys, can't make it. I work 3 Saturdays a month and that is one of them.  Hope you have a lovely time xx


----------



## pickwick

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 (possibly)
4.Emma (possibly ) Really hope to .
5. Jule
6. Sam76
7. Pickwick

Fantastic that it's a Saturday - work will not stop me this time.xxxxx


----------



## kara76

not 100|% i will make the 25tgh


----------



## Kitty71

Morning everyone,

I'll be there, will have just started jabbing so might need some advise  

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 (possibly)
4.Emma (possibly ) Really hope to .
5. Jule
6. Sam76
7. Pickwick
8. Kitty



k


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

It seems that I have missed all the discussions about meets lately but having read back over the last few pages I hope that no-one minds if I say something. Repeating what others have said I hope no-one gets offended at my personal opinion of this matter.

I am not sure why the opinion is that there can only be one type of meet or another. One size does not necessarily fit all . When I first came to a meet it was a smaller meet and there were many more ladies cycling than pg or with a child. A smaller group allowed an even mix of tx chat and baby talk. The success of the group is shown by the increasing numbers (generally) who turn up but there are also a lot more babies and bumps at each meet than those still going through tx. I think that while the general meets are a great place to catch up with everyone and to see the growing bumps and babies, talk about tx past and present, there also needs to be a time for those who are still cycling to be able to talk about it without the distractions of bumps and babies. It does not mean that those who are cycling do not want anything to do with ladies who are pg or have had a baby or that those who have had their babies are not welcome at tx meets. It is about respecting each members need for support and giving that support is an environment that they feel comfortable in. We all know how hard it is when tx does not work so it is unfair on those member who are struggling with those feelings to only get support from a meet where there are lots of babys and baby talk. No-one wants to take away from the joy of those who have been lucky that tx has been successful but there does need to be a back up plan for those who need a little extra support during extremely difficult times. However there needs to be a group for mums and mums to be as they need extra support too - its all about balance.

I personally love the general meets (when I am feeling strong) as it is great to see the wonderful results of IVF and so many happy women who have so much to share about their experiences but they can be also be extremely difficult especially when I feel that tx is totally out of my control and I get an uncontrollable panic that it will never happen. There are times when I feel unable to share my worries at a general meet as there is so much happy baby and bump chat that I dont want to bring a downer on the group. I have had some of the most amazing support and advice at meets and do not want to lose that contact to those people who truely understand.

With large meets it can be difficult to strike a balance so everyone is happy which is why I think that tx meets, babys and bumps meets and general meets (which are not exclusive to which category you fall under) would ensure that everyone is getting what they need no matter where they are on the IVF train but we are all ultimately there for each other when we need it.

I hope that this post is taken in the spirit it was written - one of hope and understanding for everyone who has ever reached out for help and for those kind enough to answer. It would be a shame if things broke down and nobody got what they needed out of the meets.


----------



## mimi41

Sugar you should never feel like you can't talk about your fears worries at the general meet.  When i had my mcs there were babes and bumps but people still listened.  That is what the group is for, happy and sad news.


----------



## kara76

i want to reply and express my feelings but i find it difficult as now i am one of the lucky ones i feel that maybe you ladies still cycling feel i dont understand well i do, i have been where you are many many times, you only need to look at my sig to see that

i am really sad that you sugar and probably others feel they cant speak about their worries at a general meet but i always make a point of talking to everyone about their worries and concerns.

these meets have been running for over 3 years and yeah most of the orginal group have their baby one way or another yet there are a couple that have not but i would say 90% have the dream and i really hope that this can give you girls hope cause there is a very good chance you will be sat there one day being 'one of the lucky ones'

i hope you ladies enjoyed your tx meet and managed to talk about treatment and not just meets, you must do what you feel best but i think mums and tums wont happen after this month and we will carry on with the general meets

its always hard to please everyone especially with such an emotional and hormonal issue and im sad to say i am feeling excluded for being lucky after all my heart ache and never thought this would be the case. always know im on hand to offer support and im still fighting for you girls as ive doing interviews etc

i hope to see some of you tx grils at the general meet and enjoy your tx meets


----------



## Jule

Kara and mimi I know what u r both saying but I have sat with you both when u have been upset and not sure what the next step is.I have even chatted to you mimi about tx meets and you thought they may be a good idea.the thing is I agree with both parties.
I can see your point of view girls but it is hard when u r still cycling and don't know what the outcome will be.I love all the babies and seeing them and yes it does give hope but also it still doesn't guarantee us in our situation and until there is success nothing is guaranteed and we can only keep going with trying for as long as possible financially and emotional.
I have to say I did enjoy last night because all we talked about was tx and nothing else.we barely spoke about the meets apart from me saying I thought it was bad that only 2 people tunred up to the meet last time.

Its difficult because this is the only place where peple going through tx can actually talk to people in the same situation and there is no where else that this can be disucussed.there are no other groups and so with such limited opportunity I think it is felt that people don't want to loose that opportunity.

I'm only commenting because I think everyone has different opinions and not every one is going to be pleased with one two or three meets but how best can we meet everyones needs?


----------



## kara76

jule i remember you sitting with me when i was sobbing my heart out

i think the best way around this is a tx meet and a general meet and i really hope you tx girls will come along to the general meets cause please know i love talking about treatment and helping other as you well know

i think the fact is people having tx want their own meet, people who have been lucky what a meet so it seems the best way around this is a tx meet and a general meet cause please please i so dont want the general meets stopping and maybe if we all section ourselves off the general meet will go bye bye

the fact is we all feel what we feel, right , wrong or indiffient and i wish each and everyone of you success and i hope you gain the support you need from here and the meets, both meets and please know that everyone is welcome to the general meets and also know that i have been where you are and do understand so please dont feel you cant share any concerns


----------



## kara76

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler ? maybe
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 (possibly)
4.Emma (possibly ) Really hope to .
5. Jule
6. Sam76
7. Pickwick
8. Kitty


----------



## ebonie

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler ? maybe
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 (possibly)
4 Jule
5. Sam76
6. Pickwick
7. Kitty    


Found out yesterday im double booked for that day so cant come sorry x


----------



## LJE

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler ? maybe
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 (possibly)
4 Jule
5. Sam76
6. Pickwick
7. Kitty 
8. Lisa & Katie

Hi Girls,
Just to add my thoughts, I feel that it would be such a shame to lose the general meets. I started coming to the meets 2 1/2 years ago and have enjoyed meeting new people and having support. I know that I have achieved my goal and have little Katie but I still like to offer my support to those going through tx.

When I had Katie I did feel rather strange and somehow excluded from the meet [perhaps it was my hormones], I tried so hard not to talk too much about Katie and my experience so not to upset people. I know I have perhaps talked too much about her too!! For this reason I stopped posting on FF as not to offend.

I really do love coming to the meets and seeing all you girls, I think Ive only missed 2 meets.
I wish you all every success in your tx and prayer & hope you all achieve your goal.

Lisa xxx


----------



## kara76

im gona know in the next couple of days if im coming or not so will let you all know


----------



## claire1

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler ? maybe
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 + Elliot
4 Jule
5. Sam76
6. Pickwick
7. Kitty    
8. Lisa & Katie


----------



## SarahJaneH

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-
1. Kara and Tyler ? maybe
2. Mimi + Stefan
3. Clare1 + Elliot
4 Jule
5. Sam76
6. Pickwick
7. Kitty    
8. Lisa & Katie  9. Sarah    Any thoughts on where to meet yet? I guess if we have this indian summer (ha ha) then maybe the harvester will be a bit hot. I haven't chipped in on the discussion as it has all been said about how valued the general meets are. Look forward to seeing you all and meeting some new faces


----------



## kara76

ihappy wherever we go

hey mimi and sarah if i come ill drive. shouldknow soon and i think i will lol


----------



## jo1985

what time u meeting ladies its just it my bday that day and off out in the evening but if it s sat affernoon i can come


----------



## SarahJaneH

What about 1pm ladies? Look forward to meeting you Jo

Thanks for the offer of a lift Kara!


----------



## jo1985

1pm would b good time where are you meetin


----------



## pickwick

1pm is fine with me.  I live in Bassaleg if anyone wants a lift.x


----------



## kara76

im still not 100% sure if im coming but will know soon


----------



## kara76

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-

1. Mimi + Stefan
2. Clare1 + Elliot
3 Jule
4. Sam76
5. Pickwick
6. Kitty    
7. Lisa & Katie 
8 Sarah 

sorry all, im not gona make the meet


----------



## pickwick

Saturday 25th september Venue to be arranged

List So Far:-

1. Mimi + Stefan
2. Clare1 + Elliot
3 Jule
4. Sam76
6. Kitty    
7. Lisa & Katie 
8 Sarah 

Sorry I'm not going to make it either, its my sil birthday and we are going to his parents to go for a family meal near the Cotswolds.  SIL is a very over sensitive type who always has to be the centre of attention so not going is not an option - even if you don't really want to go


----------



## jo1985

where is the meet to ladies just so i can sort out gettin there and that x


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

I think the Harvester may be a little busy, as it's a Saturday.  So how about Ty Risa down the rd (where we went the time before last)?

I'm happy to give somone a lift if  coming from Pontypridd area?


----------



## SarahJaneH

That sounds good Claire.

Sorry you can't make it Pick, hope the meal goes ok


----------



## Sam76

Saturday 25th September
1pm?

tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend
Directions    from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip  road  as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the  harvester.
Right    lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit  sign posted  mcarthur    glen (its the one before the turning for  sainsburys and  harvester).
There    is a left turn after a house just  before you  get to the shops (you  are  heading as if you are going to  shops  then turning off).
Follow the  lane/narrow road and as you  come to a bend the pub is on the right.  It  is literally 1-2 minutes  off M4.

1. Mimi + Stefan
2. Clare1 + Elliot
3 Jule
4. Sam76
6. Kitty    
7. Lisa & Katie 
8 Sarah 
9 Jo85

Have added the directions and Jo's name   
Not sure if we agreed time so have put 1pm but we can change if not convenient. The date is the same day as my brother's stag do in Cardiff so will be dropping off Dad and DH - should know nearer the date what times etc so will keep you up to date with what time I'm likely to arrive 

xx


----------



## jo1985

thanks for the name ad sam 76 and the directions ur a life saver i m terrible at driving  is there any chance off having someone number thats defo coming im coming from aberdare just so i can text and say im outside as its my first meet and dont really wna walk in on me own  lol cuz ur all so intimidating ha haha

also done some googling and hope this works but a link to their menu

http://www.pub-explorer.com/sabrain/2010grills&morebrandedmarch.pdf

/links


----------



## claire1

Jo I just pm'd you my moblie number.

Do you think we should book a table?

Look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Could I have someone's number too please,

Kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

thanks for the number claire im coming frm aberdare. u can book table if wanted good number off us


----------



## mimi41

Sarah i will be going, what time should we meet you at penblwyn


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you can make it Mimi. I think it takes about 20 mins to Carmarthen and then 45 to Bridgend so how about 11.45? Could do earlier if you want to allow a bit more time.


----------



## Jule

Saturday 25th September
1pm?

tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend
Directions    from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip  road  as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the  harvester.
Right    lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit  sign posted  mcarthur    glen (its the one before the turning for  sainsburys and  harvester).
There    is a left turn after a house just  before you  get to the shops (you  are  heading as if you are going to  shops  then turning off).
Follow the  lane/narrow road and as you  come to a bend the pub is on the right.  It  is literally 1-2 minutes  off M4.

1. Mimi + Stefan
2. Clare1 + Elliot
3 Jule
4. Sam76
6. Kitty    
7. Lisa & Katie 
8 Sarah 
9 Jo85
10. EMily



Girls ive added another name. My friend needs ivf and she has been to Lyndons clinic and has had the bloods, she would also like to come even though she is not on this site.

I should be there about 1pm im having my hair coloured at 9.30 so as soon as im finished ill be there.

Look forward to seeing everyone x


----------



## lindseyjane

Hello Everyone,

These meet ups sound like a brilliant idea and sounds like you have a great time. Unfortunately I cannot make the one on Saturday.   

But I will definately try and make the next one whenever you have it.

Have a lovely day.


----------



## jo1985

can you add me to list as cant do it on phone many thanks jo


----------



## mimi41

Saturday 25th September
1pm?

tyrisha inn, near sarn park
bridgend
Directions    from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip  road  as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the  harvester.
Right    lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit  sign posted  mcarthur    glen (its the one before the turning for  sainsburys and  harvester).
There    is a left turn after a house just  before you  get to the shops (you  are  heading as if you are going to  shops  then turning off).
Follow the  lane/narrow road and as you  come to a bend the pub is on the right.  It  is literally 1-2 minutes  off M4.

1. Mimi + Stefan
2. Clare1 + Elliot
3 Jule
4. Sam76
6. Kitty    
7. Lisa & Katie 
8 Sarah 
9 Jo85
10. EMily
11. Jo

Sarah i will meet you 11.45 at carpark


----------



## SarahJaneH

OK Mimi, it's a date!


----------



## kara76

dates in car parks, isnt that dogging lol (how the heck do i know about dogging lol) sorry dirty me again lol

enjoy the meet ladies


----------



## SarahJaneH

pmsl Kara, mind you I was told that car park is a bit dodgy at night lol


----------



## claire1

Ladies I hope you don't mind but my mum may come on Sat, as I'm a bit nervous of driving with Elliot in the car.  I haven't done it yet.  If you do mind then let me know and we'll change our plans.


----------



## mimi41

of course we don't mind hun, totally understandable xx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow. 

Kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies looking forward to meeting u all later got a few numbers so will ring or text so someone can meet me plzzzzzzzzz thanks laters xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

have a good meet everyone. sorry i can't make it hope to see you all soon x


----------



## Laura36

Lovely to see you all earlier today - and to get a cuddle with the gorgeous babies


----------



## jo1985

i second that laura lovely to meet u all and have a cwtch with all ur gorgeous childrenxx


----------



## Kitty71

Lovely to meet you ladies,

I'll bring my voice to the October meet    Thank you for the cwtch Katie!!!

Take care everyone,

Kitty xxxx


----------



## mimi41

Lovely meet very chilled.  Nice to see some new faces and always nice to see the ol faces lol

Steffan enjoyed meeting you all


----------



## Jule

Had a lovely meet girls.  SO good to see you all it seems like it has been ages.  I enjoyed cwtching all the babies, thanks Elliot for christening me with vomit    i seem to always have sick on me everytime i cwtch the babies.  Hoping it is a lucky sign for me   

We didi have a chat about another date and wondered how Sat 16th October sounded for everyone in teh day again?


----------



## claire1

He's good like that Jule, we're starting to thing it's his way of showing you he likes you   (Hopefully a change in feed will help, also gonna stop the breastfeeding, in case combination feeding doesn't agree with him).

It was good to catch up with everyone.

The 16th is OK for us, but will go with the majority.


----------



## kara76

glad you had a good meet. will see you at the nexyt one


----------



## claire1

Saturday 16th of October 1pm?  Shall we keep to the same place or do we want to try somewhere different?

Claire & Elliot (hopefully he wont be so grumpy or sicky   )


----------



## jo1985

16th october be fine i ll just make sure i not working that day,  weekend s r better for me . lovely to meet u all . any place gd with me as long its got food and drinks i m fine


----------



## Sam76

Lovely to see you all yesterday - can't believe that no-one had pudding   Great to see some new faces - if there's anyone else considering coming along for the first time, we'd love to see you too.
Thank you for cwtches and bump rub   Mums, tums and babes all looking gorgeous... so too were cyclers and waiters (that's people waiting not people serving the food   )x 

I'm happy to go to same place again - 16th should be ok for me too - day after my brother's wedding.

Enjoyed the chilled shopping afterwards with Lisa, Katie and our very own Gok Wan, Jule


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great to see you all yesterday, lovely to catch up and also meet new faces too. 16th is OK with me


----------



## Vixxx

Just bookmarking - sounds as if you had a great meet!


----------



## trickynic

Sorry to have missed the meet but it clashed with hospital visiting hours. Sounds like you had a great time although I am very disappointed no-one had dessert!!? You know I would never let you down like that   


I'll have to wait to see whether babies are home before I can make decision on next meet. If I'm bringing both I will definitely need all hands on deck!!


----------



## Jule

No probs Nic plenty of us to help with feeding and cwtching as always. Sam dont forget now when you are shopping ill be your very own Gok Wan too  Am i right with the list below? Saturday 16th of October 1pm? Shall we keep to the same place or do we want to try somewhere different?

1. Claire & Elliot (hopefully he wont be so grumpy or sicky








2. Jo 
3. Sam 
4. Sarah 
5. Jule


----------



## mimi41

I was going to have pudding and then we went home (i think i talked to much and forgot lol)

Add me to the list, Kara you driving this time can i have a lift please


----------



## kara76

Saturday 16th of October 1pm?  Shall we keep to the same place or do we want to try somewhere different?

1. Claire & Elliot (hopefully he wont be so grumpy or sicky    
2. Jo  
3. Sam  
4. Sarah  
5. Jule    
6. kara and Tyler
7. mimi and steffan

yep i will drive and yep you , steffan and sarah are more than welcome to have a lift


----------



## Kitty71

Saturday 16th @ 1.00pm is good for me too. 

I'll try to remember to bring my voice along to this one   

1. Claire & Elliot (hopefully he wont be so grumpy or sicky    
2. Jo  
3. Sam  
4. Sarah  
5. Jule    
6. kara and Tyler
7. mimi and steffan
8. Kitty


k xx


----------



## jo1985

ah kitty forget to say soz missed ur msg i got a courtesy phone atm and thought i knocked it off silent but hadnt  and didnt get ur msg till i got home and looked at phone soz 

jo x


----------



## Kitty71

No probs Jo    I had Sam'a number too and she met me outside.

Hope you had a good birthday evening.

K xx


----------



## jo1985

yeah had a fab wkend tbh kitty got really spoilt and had great time eaten way too much tho lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for the offer of a lift Kara. I'm definitely having pudding this time! Look forward to seeing you all soon


----------



## helen_26

Gutted I can't come to yet another meet.  Kara - Tyler will be walking before I get to meet her.
On the plus side though I will be soaking up the sun in Tenerife.  Hope you have a good one and make sure you all have some pudding. xx


----------



## kara76

not long til the meet ladies

hope everyone is looking forward to it


----------



## Taffy Girl

Saturday 16th @ 1.00pm - venue?  

1. Claire & Elliot (hopefully he wont be so grumpy or sicky    
2. Jo  
3. Sam  
4. Sarah  
5. Jule    
6. kara and Tyler
7. mimi and steffan
8. Kitty
9. Taffy & Morgan 

Wouldn't normally come on a Saturday meet but just realised that DH has stock take - woo hoo. Looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## julespenfold

Saturday 16th @ 1.00pm  

1. Claire & Elliot (hopefully he wont be so grumpy or sicky    
2. Jo  
3. Sam  
4. Sarah  
5. Jule    
6. kara and Tyler
7. mimi and steffan
8. Kitty
9. Taffy & Morgan 
10. Julespenfold

Directions if going to the same place:-

tyrisha inn, near sarn park bridgend
Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip  road  as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the  harvester.
Right    lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit  sign posted  mcarthur    glen (its the one before the turning for  sainsburys and  harvester).
There    is a left turn after a house just  before you  get to the shops (you  are  heading as if you are going to  shops  then turning off).
Follow the  lane/narrow road and as you  come to a bend the pub is on the right.  It  is literally 1-2 minutes  off M4.


----------



## Jule

Saturday 16th @ 1.00pm  

1. Claire & Elliot (hopefully he wont be so grumpy or sicky    
2. Jo  
3. Sam  
4. Sarah  
5. Jule    
6. kara and Tyler
7. mimi and steffan
8. Kitty
9. Taffy & Morgan 
10. Julespenfold  11.LJE and Katie

Directions if going to the same place:-

tyrisha inn, near sarn park bridgend
Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip  road  as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the  harvester.
Right    lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit  sign posted  mcarthur    glen (its the one before the turning for  sainsburys and  harvester).
There    is a left turn after a house just  before you  get to the shops (you  are  heading as if you are going to  shops  then turning off).
Follow the  lane/narrow road and as you  come to a bend the pub is on the right.  It  is literally 1-2 minutes  off M4.


----------



## mimi41

Hopefully will be there, it all depends on kara


----------



## kara76

im sure pudding will be fine by then


----------



## Jule

I gather Kara is the driver this week


----------



## kara76

i sure am


----------



## Jule

well get yourself and tyler better quick sharp


----------



## kara76

if i get it i will wear a nappy lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hope you are all well to come - looks like it will be a nice big meet - should we book a table?


----------



## mimi41

Taffy that might be a good idea, they got a bit confused last time with the amount of us


----------



## claire1

Yeah I was gonna suggest that maybe we should book a table.  Maybe we could ask for the table at the back of the restaurant, where we sat the 1st time.  We could manage to get all the prams around there.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just to let you know I have booked a table at the Ty-Risha for 11 adults and 4 babies + prams for 1:30pm on Saturday    

They have another big party in at 1pm - but we can meet at 1pm as planned and have drinks in the bar if the table is not ready. 

Hope this is ok with everyone - we can always add more if anyone else wants to join us?


----------



## Sam76

Good work Taffy   

I'm really hoping to make it but I know that the wedding tomorrow is going to be a long day, so hope you won't mind if I see how i am on Saturday. I'll drop a couple of texts to a few who are going if I'm not going to make it but hopefully, see you all there 
x


----------



## kara76

taffy good on ya girl

sam no problem you do what is best for you and hey if you miss this one there is always next month and rest is important

ladies really looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## jo1985

sorry ladies cant make it . Make next one x have good time


----------



## Queenie1

have a good meet ladies hope i can make the next one.


----------



## Jule

Hi girls had a lovely meet.  Certainly what i needed i was getting so stressed being at home alone i thought i was going   .

Sarah wow you have grown loads and you are looking really well.  Thanks for the bump rub, hoping its encouraged my embryos to snuggle in tight.   
LOvely to see all the babies.

We thought maybe the next meet could be 

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at mcarthur glen.
1.Jule


----------



## jo1985

sorry couldn t make i ladies just not doing well this wk ny mate had baby boy thurs and i normally so excited and more kid s i around the better but killed me this wk them yest went to mate little un s third bday and loads babies there plus people askin o wen you having some and just had un leave feel really emotional atm cryin all the time so just didn feel right coming . Sorry x


----------



## claire1

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.
1.Jule
2. Claire  ? Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)

Jo I fully understand and know exactly how you feel.  Sending you lots of   

It was lovely to see everyone today.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jo, sorry to hear you are having a hard time at the moment, we all understand   

Ah thanks Jule, I will be keeping everything crossed for you    . Glad you are feeling better for a day out. Great to see you all today and all the little ones doing so well

Hope to make the next one as it's only 3 weeks away but will see nearer the time. 

Thank you for driving Kara and to Mimi for letting me have the good seat!

  to all xx


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Really enjoyed the meet today, thank you for the giggles and the advise. My pma is topped up to overlowing now!!

Shame we didn't get to have a pud (but there are only so many hours in a day    !!) had to buy some Magnums on the way home instead after Mimi was talking about them.

Thank you to babies Tyler & Stefan for the lucky cwtches. 


November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.
1. Jule
2. Claire  ? Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty


Jo sending you a big   hope you feel better soon.


Kitty xx


----------



## mimi41

Kitty just had my magnum hun, it was delicious

Sorry can't make next meet but i will be away with the ladies from my cycle buddies thread in Birmingham

Sarah you are welcome hun

Jo sorry your not feeling so good.  I think i can say with confidence we all know how you feel hun

Lovely meet, sorry i was getting annoyed but they were sh*t


----------



## kara76

kitty lovely to meet you

great to see everyone


----------



## Jule

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire  ? Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5.Lisa and Katie


----------



## jo1985

can you add me please x


----------



## claire1

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo


----------



## mimi41

Bugger typical the one i can't go to Ravan and Miriam are going.  Ravan i want you to se steffan he is huge now maybe next time.  How is Sam and Miriam how is naughty Maia?


----------



## kara76

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo
7. kara & Tyler


----------



## trickynic

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo
7. kara & Tyler
8. trickynic (plus 1 if not 2 of the Baby Bells, depending on how brave I feel!)


----------



## mimi41

Nic there will be plenty of help hun.  Sorry i will miss you


----------



## miriam7

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo
7. kara & Tyler
8. trickynic (plus 1 if not 2 of the Baby Bells, depending on how brave I feel!)
9. miriam and maia 

dont worry mimi will see you at tylers christning


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys

Lovely to catch up again and cwtch the little ones, Kitty great to meet you and put a name to the face.

Nic cant wait to meet the baby bells and it will be great to catch up with Raven and Sam too.

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo
7. kara & Tyler
8. trickynic (plus 1 if not 2 of the Baby Bells, depending on how brave I feel!)
9. miriam and maia 
10. Julespenfold


----------



## helen_26

Sorry guys, I was really hoping to be able to come to this meet but I'm working. I only get 1 weekend off a month and this isn't one of them.  Hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## ebonie

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo
7. kara & Tyler
8. trickynic (plus 1 if not 2 of the Baby Bells, depending on how brave I feel!)
9. miriam and maia 
10. Julespenfold
    11.Emma maybe J X


----------



## kara76

ebonie will be lovely to see you

really looking forward to this

sarah you wana come with me , if you coming?


----------



## jo1985

wow girls a big meet 11 ladies and potential 7 babies lots off cwtches then never been harvester lol plus side defo got day off so can come to oy second meet


----------



## Taffy Girl

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo
7. kara & Tyler
8. trickynic (plus 1 if not 2 of the Baby Bells, depending on how brave I feel!)
9. miriam and maia 
10. Julespenfold
11.Emma maybe J 
12. Taffy - and maybe Teeny Taffy


----------



## Jule

Hi girls my friend emily is also coming who came to the meet 2 times ago.can someone add her please I can't on my phone


----------



## julespenfold

added Jules

  Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo
7. kara & Tyler
8. trickynic (plus 1 if not 2 of the Baby Bells, depending on how brave I feel!)
9. miriam and maia 
10. Julespenfold
11.Emma maybe J 
12. Taffy - and maybe Teeny Taffy    13. Emily    Jo is that you at number 6?


----------



## jo1985

its me at number 6 this jo lol


----------



## PixTrix

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo
7. kara & Tyler
8. trickynic (plus 1 if not 2 of the Baby Bells, depending on how brave I feel!)
9. miriam and maia 
10. Julespenfold
11.Emma maybe J 
12. Taffy - and maybe Teeny Taffy    
13. Emily    
14. Pix - thanks Kara :O) Woohoo haven't been to a meet for so so long will be  great to catch up with everyone, have some cwtches and put some faces to names!


----------



## mimi41

Pix we'll have to meet up locally as not coming this time hun.  Hope you all have a good meet bummer i'm missing it


----------



## PixTrix

We will def have to meet up locally Mimi, that would be lovely. Got to meet your little man before he is walking lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi girls

Thanks for the offer of a lift Kara, but I'm not going to make this meet, sorry to miss you all and look forward to catching up again. 

Pix, Mimi, a local meet sounds good.


----------



## kara76

no worries sarah. will have to meet up locally


----------



## Jule

Shame you cant make it Sarah.  Does that mean we wont see you until the babies are born?


----------



## PixTrix

will have to sort some dates then ladies for a local, that would be lovely


----------



## julespenfold

Soz your not going to make it Sarah hope you and bump are doing OK. Hopefully get to catch up at the next meet in Jan in Camarthen xx


----------



## claire1

Ladies not sure if we're gonna be able to make the meet on Saturday.  We're planning on going to stay at our friends holiday house and not sure which day we're gonna travel down.

Will let you know the end of the week.


----------



## kara76

claire just let us know hun, you will be missed


----------



## Queenie1

mimi, steffan and claire, elliot you will all be missed. 

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo
7. kara & Tyler
8. trickynic (plus 1 if not 2 of the Baby Bells, depending on how brave I feel!)
9. miriam and maia 
10. Julespenfold
11.Emma maybe J 
12. Taffy - and maybe Teeny Taffy    
13. Emily    
14. Pix - thanks Kara :O) Woohoo haven't been to a meet for so so long will be  great to catch up with everyone, have some cwtches and put some faces to names!
15. Queenie. 

yeah i can make it will be lovely to see you all i have missed the last 2 meets.


----------



## Sam76

Next meet:

November 6th 12pm back at the harvester at MacArthur glen.

1. Jule
2. Claire and ?Elliot (may leave him at home as Rob will be going away with work the following week)
3. Kitty
4. Ravan
5. Lisa and Katie
6. Jo
7. kara & Tyler
8. trickynic (plus 1 if not 2 of the Baby Bells, depending on how brave I feel!)
9. miriam and maia 
10. Julespenfold
11.Emma maybe J 
12. Taffy - and maybe Teeny Taffy    
13. Emily    
14.  Pix - thanks Kara :O) Woohoo haven't been to a meet for so so long will  be  great to catch up with everyone, have some cwtches and put some  faces to names!
15. Queenie.
16. Sam76


----------



## julespenfold

What time are you all thinking of getting there? I'm probably going to be early myself as the game in Cardiff will probably make the traffic bad.


----------



## jo1985

julesp i coming from aberdare i prob be there around 12 cuz leave enough time never been harvester b4 tho


----------



## SarahJaneH

Have a great meet tomorrow ladies, sorry to be missing you all, not sure when the next time will be, hopefully early in the new year. Make sure you all have pudding this time!


----------



## jo1985

u ll be missed sarah look after ur bump take care x


----------



## claire1

Ladies we wont be coming tomorrow, as we're taking Elliot to see his first rugby match   .  My friend has just given us some tickets to go into their box.  So we get to go and watch it in the warm.  And then away for a couple of days on Sunday.

Sorry we cant make it, hope you all have a fab meet, and defo have pudding.


----------



## julespenfold

Sounds like you'll have a fab time Clare catch you at the next meet.

See everyone else in a few hours xx


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Just letting you know I won't be coming today.

I've sill got a cold, and I don't want to come and cough and splutter over everyone especially not over the bubs and tums so I'll give this one a miss.

Hope you all have a fantastic time and I'll definately be at the next one. Can someone please give Sam & Jule a congratulatory hug from me please   

Kitty xxx


----------



## julespenfold

No worries hun, look after yourself c u soon jules x


----------



## jk1

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had a good time today

Jo xxxx


----------



## jo1985

enjoyed the meet girls was nice to put names to faces


----------



## Sam76

Great to see you all today and meet some new faces. xxx Will try to get around everyone and have a proper chat next time. Loving the idea of a meet in a community hall - plenty of space and scrummy ff buffet grub - yum!
Definitely ready for a snooze when I got home (and my pj's with fully elasticated waist   )


----------



## Queenie1

great to see everyone today. lovely to meet you jo.

lovely to see our expectant twins mummies, sam, jule and andi. you are all looking so well.

lovely to see you taffy, morgan,miriam, maia,raven,sam,lisa, katie, kara and tyler ( thanks tyler for christening me again.  )

julespenfold and pix great to see you both and catch up. pix great to compare lap wounds .


----------



## kara76

lovely to see you all today, tyler is shattered and in bed fast asleep


----------



## Jule

Had a great meet girls.great to catch up with so many of you today.it was a good meet.look forward to the nxt one


----------



## Taffy Girl

Lovely to see you all today .... its good that the meets are so big but you just don't get to chat to everyone - think we need to play musical chairs at the next one lol   

Thanks Lisa for the ice creams


----------



## trickynic

So sorry I missed the meet girls - was up all night with Evan and so spent most of the day in bed! Hope you had a good time.


----------



## julespenfold

Lovely to see everyone again will definately need and extension once all the twins are born. See you all in December xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sounds like a lovely meet ladies, hope to catch up with you all soon. Community hall idea sounds nice


----------



## claire1

Sounds like you had a good meet.  Did you decide on a date for the next one?  A community centre is defo a good idea if they stay a decent size.


----------



## kara76

Meet date

11th December

noon til 4pm. (location either community centra or harvester), if community centre we need deff numbers so please bear this is mind when adding your name as cost will be calculated on numbers

1. kara & Tyler


----------



## Jule

Meet date

11th December

noon til 4pm. (location either community centra or harvester), if community centre we need deff numbers so please bear this is mind when adding your name as cost will be calculated on numbers

1. kara & Tyler  
2. Jule  
3 .LJE


----------



## Kitty71

Cool, I didn't think there was going to be one before Crimbo!!!


Meet date

11th December

noon til 4pm. (location either community centra or harvester), if community centre we need deff numbers so please bear this is mind when adding your name as cost will be calculated on numbers

1. kara & Tyler  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. Kitty


----------



## Sam76

Meet date

11th December

noon til 4pm. (location either  community centra or harvester), if community centre we need deff numbers  so please bear this is mind when adding your name as cost will be  calculated on numbers

1. kara & Tyler  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. Kitty
5. Sam76


----------



## julespenfold

Meet date

11th December

noon til 4pm. (location either  community centra or harvester), if community centre we need deff numbers  so please bear this is mind when adding your name as cost will be  calculated on numbers

1. kara & Tyler  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. Kitty
5. Sam76  6. Julespenfold


----------



## trickynic

Meet date

11th December

noon til 4pm. (location either  community centra or harvester), if community centre we need deff numbers  so please bear this is mind when adding your name as cost will be  calculated on numbers

1. kara & Tyler  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. Kitty
5. Sam76  
6. Julespenfold
7. Trickynic, Evan and Alys


----------



## claire1

Meet date

11th December

noon til 4pm. (location either    community centra or harvester), if community centre we need deff  numbers  so please bear this is mind when adding your name as cost  will be  calculated on numbers

1. kara & Tyler  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. Kitty
5. Sam76  
6. Julespenfold
7. Trickynic, Evan and Alys
8. Claire & Elliot (will need to leave early, as works xmas do that night)

Have we decided where we're going?


----------



## kara76

waiting to hear news on location


----------



## Jule

I've text lisa and waiting reply.will let u know when I hear something


----------



## claire1

Ladies sorry I'm not gonna make Sat.  I've just realised that I'm not gonna have enough time to get everything done after the meet as I need to ready for 6pm.  And I want to make sure Elliot is settled up mums before I leave hers.

Hope you have a fab time.  So wanted to catch up with everyone before Christmas.

1. kara & Tyler  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. Kitty
5. Sam76  
6. Julespenfold
7. Trickynic, Evan and Alys


----------



## kara76

claire we will miss you

hey jule am i right in assume its now at the harvester?


----------



## jo1985

i cant come its me and dp 5 year anniversary and off out for the night. X


----------



## Jule

Yes girls is that alright.I keep forgetting to ring the hall as I'm restricted to 12-12.45 which is difficult when I'm working.perhaps we can sort it for the new year.it doesn't seem there are many of us this sat so shouldn't be too much of a problem in harvester.I don't think lisa is coming either as she forgot she has a family meal.it is 12 we are meeting is it?


----------



## kara76

yeah thats fine

im cool with wherever, i hope the weather is ok as the roads are so dangerous today, i intend to be back before dark if its icy


----------



## Taffy Girl

1. kara & Tyler  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. Kitty
5. Sam76  
6. Julespenfold
7. Trickynic, Evan and Alys
8. Taffy & Morgan


----------



## kara76

Is evryone meeting at noon?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Have a good meet girls, sorry I won't be joining you xx


----------



## julespenfold

I should be there around 12 poss earlier if traffic good. I'll be in our usual spot and I'll txt if I'm running late 

Jules x


----------



## Kitty71

I'll be there around noon. I can't stay too long but at least we can get our grub early this time   

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

have gd meet girlies im off out for a meal with my dp celebrate 5 years together xx


----------



## PixTrix

have a great meet girls I am off to a christmas party in bluestone!


----------



## Taffy Girl

I'll aim to get there for 12 too - keep me a seat lol x


----------



## kara76

See you all tomorrow. Will aim for noon. Save me a high chair lol


----------



## Jule

I am not feeling too bad so ill still be there and aim to get there for 12pm I may leave after food depending on how I feel.


----------



## Jule

Lovely to see everyone today.nic it was lovely to see u and the babies.hope everyone has a lovely christmas.


----------



## trickynic

Great to see you too. Both you and Sam look awesome   


Great to see Steffan, Morgan and Sam (and their mums!). Nice to meet you Kitty.


----------



## Kitty71

Nice to see you all today girls.

Nice to meet you too Trickynic thank you for letting me cutch Alys.

Sam & Jule it was lovely to see your bumps you both look fab!!!

Have a wonderful christmas everyone.

Kitty xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

just popping on quick, hope you all had a good meet!

i was in the car just pulling out the drive when i got the call saying my mum was in hsopital with possible stroke, im glad to say the ct scan showed it wasnt and they dont know what it was so my mum needs to see gp on monday.

hope everyone has a good christmas, see you all soon


----------



## Jule

Kara glad your mum is home and well.so pleased it wasn't a stroke.she needs to rest up for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Kitty71

Kara so pleased it wasn't a stroke. Missed you & bubba Tyler big   to you hun.

xx


----------



## kara76

anyone up for a january meet? last week in january?


----------



## claire1

Yeah we should be OK to come, as long as I've got everything sorted to go back to work on the Monday.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Girls,

If all goes well I'll hopefully be having transfer around the 29th but if not I'll be there.

Kitty xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hopefully! What date were you thinking? - its my birthday on 24th and so its getting a bit busy around then .... but we will definitely be there if we can x


----------



## Jule

Yes I can be there let me know a date.I'm having my hair coloured on 22nd but will book early appt just incase


----------



## kara76

think dates wise im good at the moment for most dates, so pick one lol


----------



## Dodo_1977

Hi everyone,
Im quite new to this site and wondered if it might be ok to come along to a meet up? I'm just started my first ICSI cycle and its all a bit overwhelming at the moment.
Thanks
Jo x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Dodo,

There should be another meet soon so keep an eye on this thread.

Here is a link to the cycling thread too. There are quite a few of us having treatment now or very soon and we all chat there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253348.msg4213021#new

Kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

hi there a date sorted yet ladies be nice to c how all the bumps have grown and babies hopefully it be b sat i not workin so can come x


----------



## claire1

How about the 22nd or the 29th?  Harvester or elsewhere, what was it like on the last meet ladies?  Was it very busy?


----------



## jo1985

29th is good with me i cool where ever as long server food lol what bout everyon else x


----------



## Jule

Shall we say 29th then at harvester?claire harvester fine if your there at 12 we were able to get the corner seats in the bar which seems to work better for everyone


----------



## Jule

Shall we say 29th then at harvester?claire harvester fine if your there at 12 we were able to get the corner seats in the bar which seems to work better for everyone


----------



## claire1

Jan 29th 12pm Harvester

Claire & Elliot


----------



## Jule

Will someone add me please as I cnat do it on the phone.


----------



## Kitty71

Jan 29th 12pm Harvester

Claire & Elliot  
Jule  
Kitty        



x


----------



## julespenfold

Jan 29th 12pm Harvester

Claire & Elliot  
Jule  
Kitty        
Julespenfold


----------



## jo1985

Jan 29th 12pm Harvester

Claire & Elliot 
Jule 
Kitty      
Julespenfold
jo


----------



## pickwick

Jan 29th 12pm Harvester

Claire & Elliot 
Jule 
Kitty       
Julespenfold
jo
Pickwick


----------



## kara76

Pretty sure I will come.


----------



## jo1985

ladies so sorry cant see me makin meet absolutely gutted was lookin forward to seein all the bumps and babies and was my free saturday to come but i ve got a third interview for my nanny job i applie for and i really want it had one interview with the mam went back after skwl to meet kids and going sat to spend time on my own with the kids see how we get on . Its good job 8- 6 everyday with 10 m 3yr 4yr old so sorry have fab meet x


----------



## pickwick

Claire & Elliot 
Jule 
Kitty       
Julespenfold
jo

Sorry I won't be there either.  We didn't realise that my dad has shingles, they picked it up when he went in to have his hip replaced this week.  As I have been around him I wouldn't want to take risk and pass it on.  I know that's probably a bit ott but I would rather be safe than sorry especially with bumps and babies.x


----------



## kara76

Jo sorry you can't make it, good luck

Pick my mum had shingles a while back, good news is u can't catch it unless u touch the spots. Tyler spent loads of time with my mum and didn't get chicken pox which is what u can catch from shingles if u touch spots and haven't had pox

Hope he is well soon, probably got it as he's run down after op


----------



## trickynic

Sorry I won't be able to make this one either - will hopefully make the  next one


----------



## claire1

Sorry girls doesn't look like we're gonna make it tomorrow.  We're having a family crisis with our nephew and his wife, and their 4 month year old daughter.

If things look like we'll be there will text Kara or Jule.


----------



## kara76

Lovely meet ladies

Ravan aka trouble lol. As always brilliant to see ya and sam, love ya matey

Jules you are blooming into a lovely large flower. So so good to see

Julespenfold the ice cream wasn't too great cominh out the other way lol

Kitty wishing u tons of luck for monday

Lisa great to see you and katie, wow she is so steady on her feet

Afm didn't take too long to get homem tyler slept all the way then ate yet more food lol


----------



## julespenfold

Great to have a catch up with you all again.

Kara glad Tyler had no ill effects she did have a fair chunk of that sunday and the look on her face when I dared to have some was priceless.

We did set a date for the next meet it is

Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th March 

Hope to see you all then
Jules


----------



## Kitty71

I'm hoping my DP will be treating me to a lovely suprise weekend away that weekend as I'm 40 on the 6th    But if I haven't jetted off to Paris then Bridgend it is!!!  

Had a lovely time on Saturday and look forward to see you all soon.



Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th March 

Jules
Kitty



k xxxxx


----------



## trickynic

Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th March 

Jules
Kitty
trickynic


----------



## little pumpkin

I was hoping to come along to the last one of these and introduce myself but couldn't make it. Will be there this time!

Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th march

Jules
Kitty
trickynic
little pumpkin


----------



## little pumpkin

Just checked the harvester website and two came up for bridgend. Which one is it?

Thanks 
xxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya

Will be lovely to meet u

Its the one at sarn park junction 36 I believe


----------



## claire1

Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th march

Jules
Kitty
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire


----------



## Shellebell

I need to plan this better cause I am in Cardiff this weekend


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi All,

Would it be ok if I joined you at the next meet? I didnt think I would be able to make it as was scheduled in for Salpingotomy yesterday but it was cancelled , but it means that I can come along and introduce myself with little pumpkin!!  Im a little nervous but looking forward to meeting you all. Do you have a particular spot where you all sit, so I can look out for you??

Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th march

Jules
Kitty
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire


----------



## kara76

More the merrier hun. So sorry ur op was cancelled.we tend to sit right over the right of the harvester. pm me ur mobile number and I will send u mine and I could come meet u by the front doors


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Sorry forgot to add my name!
Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th march

Jules
Kitty
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire
Penelope Pitstop


----------



## Taffy Girl

Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th march

Jules
Kitty
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire
Penelope Pitstop    Taffy (and teeny, of course!)


----------



## kara76

I need adding to list please, can't do it on phone and also ravan and miriam


----------



## claire1

Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th march

Jules
Kitty
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire
Penelope Pitstop   
Taffy (and teeny, of course!)
Kara
Ravan
Miriam


----------



## julespenfold

Nice to see some new names and will be lovely to catch up with the old ones    

Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th march

Julespenfold
Kitty
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire
Penelope Pitstop  
Taffy (and teeny, of course!)
Kara
Ravan
Miriam


----------



## Kitty71

Hi guys,

I won't be coming to this one and I'm gutted because it lookd like it will be a big one and I wanted to meet you new ladies.

My mom's invited me up for my birthday so we're off to Brum next weekend. 


Julespenfold
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire
Penelope Pitstop  
Taffy (and teeny, of course!)
Kara
Ravan
Miriam

k xxx


----------



## kara76

Great to see some newbies yay yay. 

Kitty hope you have a good time, I was gona give u a big hug so here's a cyber hug...


----------



## Jule

Hopefully i should be there unless DH needs me to help with work.


----------



## kara76

jule would be lovely to see you

wow quite a big meet this time, Hope the harvester is ready for us all.

ummmm pudding


----------



## PixTrix

Julespenfold
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire
Penelope Pitstop  
Taffy (and teeny, of course!)
Kara
Ravan
Miriam
Pix (thanks Kara!)

watch out harvester! Speaking of harvester Kara there's one coming to Carmarthen soon opposite Frankie and Benny's so that be a change from debenhams. There also going to be a nando's there and a chinese. Person who told me said on the hush hush but now the whole www can know!


----------



## kara76

Julespenfold
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire
Penelope Pitstop  
Taffy (and teeny, of course!)
Kara and tyler
Ravan
Miriam
Pix (thanks Kara!)

watch out harvester! Speaking of harvester Kara there's one coming to Carmarthen soon opposite Frankie and Benny's so that be a change from debenhams. There also going to be a nando's there and a chinese. Person who told me said on the hush hush but now the whole www 
can know!

wow wee lots of lovely places to try yay


----------



## jo1985

Julespenfold
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire
Penelope Pitstop  
Taffy (and teeny, of course!)
Kara and tyler
Ravan
Miriam
Pix (thanks Kara!)
jo


----------



## Vixxx

Room for one more

I have been wanting to come to a meet for ages    and should be able to make this one, providing no domestic disasters...

  Julespenfold
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire
Penelope Pitstop  
Taffy (and teeny, of course!)
Kara and tyler
Ravan
Miriam
Pix (thanks Kara!)
jo  
Vixxx    

Looking forward to seeing you all there x


----------



## claire1

Harvester 12pm - Saturday 5th march

Jules
Kitty
trickynic
little pumpkin
Claire
Penelope Pitstop  
Taffy (and teeny, of course!)
Kara
Ravan
Miriam
jo  
Vixxx
Rachel


----------



## kara76

Everyone on the list still coming?


----------



## PixTrix

Jules 
Kitty 
trickynic 
little pumpkin 
Claire 
Penelope Pitstop 
Taffy (and teeny, of course!) 
Kara 
Ravan 
Miriam 
jo 
Vixxx 
Rachel
Pix

On phone so hope copy and paste has worked, dropped off list so just adding name again


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Yeah Im still coming. 

x


----------



## kara76

Sorry ladies I'm gona have to pull out!

Please take my name off and I'm sorry


----------



## Shellebell

Jules 
Kitty 
trickynic 
little pumpkin 
Claire 
Penelope Pitstop 
Taffy (and teeny, of course!) 
Ravan 
Miriam 
jo 
Vixxx 
Rachel
Pix


----------



## Jule

Ill be there think lisa may be coming


----------



## PixTrix

Jules 
Kitty 
trickynic 
little pumpkin 
Claire 
Penelope Pitstop 
Taffy (and teeny, of course!) 
Ravan 
Miriam 
jo 
Vixxx 
Rachel


----------



## Taffy Girl

We will be there - gutted you wont be    .... may have to organise a trip down west some time soon x


----------



## julespenfold

Soz you can't make it Kara and Pix, we'll definately have to make a trip down west again and meet Sarah's two little lovelies.

See ya all tomoz x

Julespenfold
trickynic 
little pumpkin 
Claire 
Penelope Pitstop 
Taffy (and teeny, of course!) 
Ravan 
Miriam 
jo 
Vixxx 
Rachel  Jule
Lisa


----------



## Taffy Girl

Harvesters have the free ice cream sundae offer on again - you need to download a voucher from the website. 
I cant get my printer to work at the moment - will keep trying, but if anyone else can print a few off that would be fab - its for up to 6 people so we'll need 2 or 3    
x


----------



## claire1

I've got some through nhs discount site so will print them off in the morning and bring them with me


----------



## Kitty71

Have a great meet. I'm up with my mom this weekend but will see you at the next one.


----------



## Vixxx

Lovely to see you all today - best of luck to everyone wherever you are in your journeys, and hope to see you again soon!

Vixxx


----------



## trickynic

Great to meet you too Vixxx. You and Jules are both looking great - hope I can pass on some twin tips for you both!  and nice to see everyone else too


----------



## Jule

Lovely to meet the new girls.good luck with your tx's.
Lovely to see everyone else its been ages since I saw some of u.
Nic yes will definately need some tips,time is coming closer now.all advice greatly appreciated.nice to meet u vixx and your bump.
Look forward to the nxt meet.


----------



## kara76

Hope everyone enjoyed the meet and I hope u all have pudding lol

Hopefully see u at the next one


----------



## claire1

It was good to see everyone today


----------



## jo1985

lovely to see everyone includin bumps and babies and newbies . X


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.0


----------

